# West Highland Terrier ( Westies )



## Sorccha (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello
I breed westies and if anyone wants any information etc, I would be glad to help.


----------



## poppies (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi I am looking to get a westie puppy we already have a 2 year old female cocker spaniel and it would be nice for her to have acompanion to play and go for walks with, poppy hardly ever barks it would be nice to have a dog that barks when someone comes to the door but can you train westies to not bark all the time for any little thing as I have heard some small dogs doing. is there anything you would recommend looking out for when getting a puppy most of the ads that I have rang only have 1 left and I would like one that is not the most dominant /excitable in the litter have you any tips on what to look for to avoid this, any advice would be more than welcome


----------



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi there!

I have just got a 3 month old westie (max) but i worry about him and would love him to have a companion. My fiance is not too keen (he siad he doesnt like the one we have got, let alone get another one - - - but you should see him playing, kissing, cuddling max all the time!) but i think it would be great. How ever we are under tight budget at the mo (getting married in October) and we couldntreally aford Max! but the cats just arent the right company for him (max cant understand why they wont play with him - bless!)

So really im jsut enquiring. Where abouts are you? how old are the recent little - if any? when are the next planned???!!! ect.

Sorry to jabber on, but i get so excited about pupies!
Thanks, Helen x


----------



## Tom (Mar 3, 2008)

Damn! We won't be getting a dog until August at the earliest, but at the moment, a Westle looks like a big 'thumbs-up'.  

Ah well, I'm sure there'll be more.


----------



## daisydoo (Aug 17, 2008)

hi, i have just been brought a westie for my birthday. she is 13 weeks old now. would like to anythink about westies. been told she is smallest of the litter. she has been unwell had whopping cough and kennel cough. she has been on antibiotics. much better now. but she has been off her food. any information would be gratefull.


----------



## paulcwn (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorccha said:


> Hello
> I breed westies and if anyone wants any information etc, I would be glad to help.


trying to breed my westie with my sisters her dog is allways trying to get leg over but she wont let him do u know y


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Many tears rescue has several westies at the moment ranging from pups to ex breeding bitches looking for forever homes ...


----------



## peppapug (Dec 14, 2008)

paulcwn said:


> trying to breed my westie with my sisters her dog is allways trying to get leg over but she wont let him do u know y


I am assuming this post is a wind up!:hand:


----------



## dormar (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorccha said:


> Hello
> I breed westies and if anyone wants any information etc, I would be glad to help.


please is there anything I can do about one of my 18month old westies he has reverted to being "dirty" at night. They are outside for an hour before going to bed.


----------



## sarahloulong (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorccha said:


> Hello
> I breed westies and if anyone wants any information etc, I would be glad to help.


hi there,

im trying to breed my westie, she is standing for the stud, both are very interested but the male cannot seem to enter far enough to tie, he is leaking lots of fluid, could molly become pregnant or do they have to tie, please could you give me some advice.


----------



## siobhan17 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi would love your advice on my Westie, Mabel, who is 10months old who is a fantastic dog, everyone loves her character but there are just two things that are a problem - growling and itching!

She has started growling at people, particularly men. I'm guessing this is a protection thing, and I have tried talking as if greeting a friend, which doesn't work. Other people advise a stern 'No' and changing direction, which I am continuing with at the moment. I am also sending her to her bed if she barks too much in the house, which is definately working. I'm hoping that by being 'the boss' the growling might eventually stop? She does sleep at the end of my bed - is this a bad idea? She is very friendly to all other dogs, and great with kids .... just feel like I need to nip this growling thing in the bud ... any help would be great. 

The other thing is itching .... tops of front legs and her feet mainly. Someone mentioned a powder called 'Hawks something' - anyone know what it is ? Or any other ideas? I give her Burns Fish & Rice dry mix with chicken.
looking forward to hearing your advice 
shev


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

siobhan17 said:


> Hi would love your advice on my Westie, Mabel, who is 10months old who is a fantastic dog, everyone loves her character but there are just two things that are a problem - growling and itching!
> 
> She has started growling at people, particularly men. I'm guessing this is a protection thing, and I have tried talking as if greeting a friend, which doesn't work. Other people advise a stern 'No' and changing direction, which I am continuing with at the moment. I am also sending her to her bed if she barks too much in the house, which is definately working. I'm hoping that by being 'the boss' the growling might eventually stop? She does sleep at the end of my bed - is this a bad idea? She is very friendly to all other dogs, and great with kids .... just feel like I need to nip this growling thing in the bud ... any help would be great.
> 
> ...


I don't have westies but I would recommend trying Yumega for her itching it works brilliantly especially on dogs with skin problems. You can buy it in Pets At Home or through their website YUMEGA | Reduce moulting - Improve dry skin - Healthy coat

Also have you tried her on the Royal canin westie food this is designed especially for westies and it helps with their sensative skin and also help to keep their coats white.

Good luck with her
take care

Sarah


----------



## Mr plumber of rochdale (Jan 7, 2010)

Did she ever come back and help anybody?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Its got to be a wind up


----------

